# Feeding from the pot



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 17, 2014)

Here are some pics of Enoch's favorite way to eat opuntia, She is almost 4 years old and about 25 pounds. After she has what she wants I set the pot upright out of her reach and let it regrow. Some grow back quicker than others, but in time they do come back.


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks like she like it. So look like she is waiting for you to upright it again.................Hahaha


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 17, 2014)

Cactus demolition.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 23, 2014)

The russians get pots also,most of their pots have spine-less humifusia and wild wandering jew growing together in 6 inch pots.


Next year I hope to have enough sedum growing in separate pots to give them one every other day during summer.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 24, 2014)

Great shot ....and smart tortoise. Many moons ago ....I had a 90lb sully break thru my "desert garden wall" ...returning home from fishing trip to find he reeked havoc on all my favo succulents and cacti , it now was a "nub garden"......even tip the pots over to reach his favorite ones!..
Your story and pictures reminded me of that day .........(as I sit here smiling) .....
Thank you .....and Happy Tort ~n 

JD~


----------



## Flipper (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow! I can't believe they grow back after they're taken back so far


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 17, 2014)

It's been a month, it was a slow start but it is growing back good now.


Some of the new growth will make a nice treat for the russian tortoises


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Jul 17, 2014)

Turtulas-Len said:


> It's been a month, it was a slow start but it is growing back good now.
> View attachment 87717
> View attachment 87718
> Some of the new growth will make a nice treat for the russian tortoises


That looks great! It's amazing how they regrow  How do you place them to regrow? Any tips? Do you recommend buying an entire plant or getting cuttings an planting them (if there are fertlizers)? Thanks!


----------

